
The FBI Ran a Child Porn Site for Two Whole Weeks - joshfraser
http://gizmodo.com/why-the-fbi-ran-a-child-porn-site-for-two-whole-weeks-510247728
======
benologist
Cheap 2nd hand rewording of [http://www.sfgate.com/local/article/FBI-shared-
child-porn-to...](http://www.sfgate.com/local/article/FBI-shared-child-porn-
to-nab-pedophiles-4552044.php)

